# Pipe Tobacco List PIF



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Minimum is five sample pif. Keep it simple and affordable. The idea is to give people just a bowl or two of stuff you have open so we can expand our horizons. No pictures are necessary but please respond with a list of what you received so we can all share the experience.

Feel free to ask for preferences.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Here's the list so far:

1. Cigargal (sent)
2. J6ppc
3. SUOrangeGuy
4. Ghostrider
5. Drrgill

Jon yours is out today- 0305 1720 0001 8576 6650


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



CigarGal said:


> Here's the list so far:
> 
> 1. Cigargal (sent)
> 2. J6ppc
> ...


SUOrangeGuy please pm me your addy and prefs


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Go ahead and count me in


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



madurofan said:


> Go ahead and count me in


Here's the list so far:

1. Cigargal (sent)
2. J6ppc
3. SUOrangeGuy
4. Ghostrider
5. Drrgill
6. Madurofan


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



CigarGal said:


> Here's the list so far:
> 
> 1. Cigargal (sent)
> 2. J6ppc
> ...


Please count me in. hunter1127(Bruce)


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Here's the list so far:

1. Cigargal (sent)
2. J6ppc
3. SUOrangeGuy
4. Ghostrider
5. Drrgill
6. Madurofan
7. hunter1127


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

*I would love to get in on this*, although I havent been online with yall I have been enjoy a bowl or two over the last few weekends.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List One
1. Cigargal (sent)
2. J6ppc
3. SUOrangeGuy
4. Ghostrider
5. Drrgill
6. Madurofan
7. hunter1127

List Two
1. Detroitpha357

hunter you will send to me and Detroit you will send as soon as we get a few more on list two.


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



CigarGal said:


> List One
> 1. Cigargal (sent)
> 2. J6ppc
> 3. SUOrangeGuy
> ...


please pm me your addy and prefs and I'll get out ASAP. Thanks for putting me on list.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



hunter1127 said:


> please pm me your addy and prefs and I'll get out ASAP. Thanks for putting me on list.


Hunter, you don't send until you have received so you have time to give it serious thought. I have a cellar on the Online cellar sticky thread and you can see what I have. I have also done a few reviews. I like to try everything


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



CigarGal said:


> Hunter, you don't send until you have received so you have time to give it serious thought. I have a cellar on the Online cellar sticky thread and you can see what I have. I have also done a few reviews. I like to try everything


Cigargal, do I send to Detroitpha357 as he sent me his addy or do I send to you, which is what I understood. If so please pm me your addy and I'll get out ASAP.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



hunter1127 said:


> Cigargal, do I send to Detroitpha357 as he sent me his addy or do I send to you, which is what I understood. If so please pm me your addy and I'll get out ASAP.


PM sent to explain the rules.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Received today from Marianne:
C&D Cross-Eyed Cricked
SG Squadron Leader
SG Firedance Flake
Stokkby Luxury Bullseye
C&D Kajun Kake

There were also a couple of stowaways-
A Padron Anni (A Principe I think)
A RyJ (ID help please)

Thanks so much Marianne!

SUOrangeGuy's package should be going out tommorow; Saturday at the latest


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



hunter1127 said:


> Cigargal, do I send to Detroitpha357 as he sent me his addy or do I send to you, which is what I understood. If so please pm me your addy and I'll get out ASAP.


My bad guess I read it wrong for some reason. Im on board now.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Wow, that was fast Jon. Hope there is something there you like. The R&J is an Exhibition #3 2005. The hitchers are not part of the pif so don't think ya'll have to send cigars as well. I just sent Jon a couple because he is a sweetie


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List One
1. Cigargal (sent)
2. J6ppc(received)
3. SUOrangeGuy
4. Ghostrider
5. Drrgill
6. Madurofan
7. hunter1127

List Two
1. Detroitpha357


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Anthony here's your DC:
0103 8555 7499 7558 6605


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List One
1. Cigargal (sent)
2. J6ppc(received/sent)
3. SUOrangeGuy
4. Ghostrider
5. Drrgill
6. Madurofan
7. hunter1127

List Two
1. Detroitpha357

Let's get some more folks on the list(poor Booker) Once you have participated in a list you can sign up for another one.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

I know I had your address Ghostrider but I can't find it. Please send me your address so I can send yours out as soon as I get mine.

Also include some preferences so I don't send you what you already have.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



SUOrangeGuy said:


> I know I had your address Ghostrider but I can't find it. Please send me your address so I can send yours out as soon as I get mine.
> 
> Also include some preferences so I don't send you what you already have.


Did you try a PM? Just in case GhostRider doesn't read this thread every day.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

*Its getting close to me......p

WooHooo!!!

Drrgill*


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



CigarGal said:


> Did you try a PM? Just in case GhostRider doesn't read this thread every day.


Just being lazy... I got his info now


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



CigarGal said:


> Did you try a PM? Just in case GhostRider doesn't read this thread every day.


Read and replied :ss


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

We need a couple of gorillas for List #2 to get it started. Some one sign up so Booker has a target:gn


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

I got J66ppc's package today. He outdid himself with some Odyssey, Perfection, Pirate Kake, Firedance, Frog Morton, and Penzance. He also threw in a couple nice cigars.

I have a long weekend from work so I am going to enjoy trying alot of these. The only one I already smoke is the Penzance so I am going to pass that along with my PIF which will go tomorrow. I need to pick up some zip lock bags.

thanks again Jon.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



SUOrangeGuy said:


> I got J66ppc's package today. He outdid himself with some Odyssey, Perfection, Pirate Kake, Firedance, Frog Morton, and Penzance. He also threw in a couple nice cigars.
> 
> I have a long weekend from work so I am going to enjoy trying alot of these. The only one I already smoke is the Penzance so I am going to pass that along with my PIF which will go tomorrow. I need to pick up some zip lock bags.
> 
> thanks again Jon.


Enjoy! Glad it arrived safely.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List One
1. Cigargal (sent)
2. J6ppc(received/sent)
3. SUOrangeGuy(received)
4. Ghostrider
5. Drrgill
6. Madurofan
7. hunter1127

List Two
1. Detroitpha357


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

DC# 0306 1070 0003 0183 4509

enjoy


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List One
1. Cigargal (sent)
2. J6ppc(received/sent)
3. SUOrangeGuy(received/sent)
4. Ghostrider
5. Drrgill
6. Madurofan
7. hunter1127

List Two
1. Detroitpha357
__________________


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



CigarGal said:


> List One
> 1. Cigargal (sent)
> 2. J6ppc(received/sent)
> 3. SUOrangeGuy(received/sent)
> ...


*): dont no body want to trade with me :tg Oh well ill B:s*


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> *): dont no body want to trade with me :tg Oh well ill B:s*


I've had a couple of guys pm me and say they are waiting for an order to come in and then they will sign up. As soon as I am done on list one I plan on joing list two...just be patient...

Someone play with Booker:mn


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

I'm yer huckleberry, Booker! p


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Throw me in this second group of bastages too. Gives me an excuse to hit my local B&M. He has Peterson and Stanwell pipes to gander at too.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Originally Posted by CigarGal 
List One
1. Cigargal (sent)
2. J6ppc(received/sent)
3. SUOrangeGuy(received/sent)
4. Ghostrider
5. Drrgill
6. Madurofan
7. hunter1127

List Two
1. Detroitpha357
2. Drob
3. Floydp


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



CigarGal said:


> Originally Posted by CigarGal
> List One
> 1. Cigargal (sent)
> 2. J6ppc(received/sent)
> ...


Pipe newbie here. Can I get in on the 2nd list? Hopefully by the time the package hits me, I will have a decent collection.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Got a nice selection today!

-Penzance
-C&D Star of the East
-Irish Oak
-Bayou Night
-Plantation Evening
-Xmas Cheer, I'm assuming 2006
-Mr Green's Mixture

The box smells amazing. Can't wait to try these. I'll be sending a package out tomorrow. Drrgill, can you PM me your addy?


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List One
1. Cigargal (sent)
2. J6ppc(received/sent)
3. SUOrangeGuy(received/sent)
4. Ghostrider(received)
5. Drrgill
6. Madurofan
7. hunter1127

List Two
1. Detroitpha357
2. Drob
3. Floydp
4. Bonggoy

Booker, you can start any time now with your pass to Drob.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



ghostrider said:


> Got a nice selection today!
> 
> -Penzance
> -C&D Star of the East
> ...


Yes its the 2006. I realized I forgot to date it but I already sealed the box.

Hope you like it, Anthony


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

I have pm'ed Detroit a couple of days ago and no response. If I don't hear from him by tomorrow I will take him off list 2 and we can get it started...don't want this to bog down.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

I've asked Drob to start list #2 and I am moving Detroit to the end of the list.

List One
1. Cigargal (sent)
2. J6ppc(received/sent)
3. SUOrangeGuy(received/sent)
4. Ghostrider(received)
5. Drrgill
6. Madurofan
7. hunter1127

List Two

1. Drob
2. Floydp
3. Bonggoy
4. Detroitpha357


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



CigarGal said:


> I've asked Drob to start list #2 and I am moving Detroit to the end of the list.
> 
> List One
> 1. Cigargal (sent)
> ...


Dang just got your message today sorry about that hope I didnt slow things down too bad, I can either send now or stay where im at and go from there. again my bad.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Dang just got your message today sorry about that hope I didnt slow things down too bad, I can either send now or stay where im at and go from there. again my bad.


Got your PM CG, Ill stay in the spot im in and take it from there. Ill be back to checking it everyday now that the class is over.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Hey Frank, any special requests?

p


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



cquon said:


> Hey Frank, any special requests?
> 
> p


Was it you that was mentioning something about yens local blend being so good? If it was you Doyle that would be pretty special brother.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



floydp said:


> Was it you that was mentioning something about yens local blend being so good? If it was you Doyle that would be pretty special brother.


Yep, it was me. I'll send ya some.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Package heading out today, sorry for the delay.

0103 8555 7499 5769 7572


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List One
1. Cigargal (sent)
2. J6ppc(received/sent)
3. SUOrangeGuy(received/sent)
4. Ghostrider(received/sent)
5. Drrgill
6. Madurofan
7. hunter1127

List Two

1. Drob
2. Floydp
3. Bonggoy
4. Detroitpha357

Anyone from list #1 who has completed their trade can join list #2


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



cquon said:


> Yep, it was me. I'll send ya some.


Kewl thank ya sir!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Here ya go, Frank.

DC# 0483 5970 0210 1503 9737

Enjoy!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List One
1. Cigargal (sent)
2. J6ppc(received/sent)
3. SUOrangeGuy(received/sent)
4. Ghostrider(received/sent)
5. Drrgill
6. Madurofan
7. hunter1127

List Two

1. Drob(sent)
2. Floydp
3. Bonggoy
4. Detroitpha357


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



cquon said:


> Here ya go, Frank.
> 
> DC# 0483 5970 0210 1503 9737
> 
> Enjoy!


kewl I just got me baccy in today!


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

*Just got my package from Ghostrider.....very nice all tobacco I have never tried!! Madurofan I have a little shopping to do this weekend...Your package will go out Monday!!

Drrgill*


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Im watching very close this time, hope it comes within the next 2weeks...p


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List One
1. Cigargal (sent)
2. J6ppc(received/sent)
3. SUOrangeGuy(received/sent)
4. Ghostrider(received/sent)
5. Drrgill(received)
6. Madurofan
7. hunter1127

List Two

1. Drob(sent)
2. Floydp
3. Bonggoy
4. Detroitpha357(waiting/watching)

Don't forget to leave trader feedback and tell us whatcha got


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



CigarGal said:


> List Two
> 
> 1. Drob(sent)
> 2. Floydp
> ...


:r :bn :r U just cant stop teasing me can ya.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> :r :bn :r U just cant stop teasing me can ya.


Hey Booker...I just want you to know I care


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



drrgill said:


> *Just got my package from Ghostrider.....very nice all tobacco I have never tried!! Madurofan I have a little shopping to do this weekend...Your package will go out Monday!!
> 
> Drrgill*


*The List of Baccy from Ghostrider:

1792 Flake
Purple Cow (smoking it now with a cup of coffee)
B&M Blend X4
Mississippi Mud
Balkan Sasieni
Royal Yacht
Royal Cajun Dark*


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



drrgill said:


> *Just got my package from Ghostrider.....very nice all tobacco I have never tried!! Madurofan I have a little shopping to do this weekend...Your package will go out Monday!!
> 
> Drrgill*


*DC# 0306 1070 0004 0609 3986*


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List One
1. Cigargal (sent)
2. J6ppc(received/sent)
3. SUOrangeGuy(received/sent)
4. Ghostrider(received/sent)
5. Drrgill(received/sent)
6. Madurofan
7. hunter1127

List Two

1. Drob(sent)
2. Floydp
3. Bonggoy
4. Detroitpha357(waiting/watching)
5. Cigargal


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



CigarGal said:


> List One
> 1. Cigargal (sent)
> 2. J6ppc(received/sent)
> 3. SUOrangeGuy(received/sent)
> ...


Received package from Doyle(cquon) yesterday, Goldstar and Old Herag? and a whole tin of Squadron Leader. Thanks a ton Doyle. They smell great and SL is one of my favorites. Going thru baccy, should have yours out tomorrow or thursday Ronnie.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



CigarGal said:


> List One
> 1. Cigargal (sent)
> 2. J6ppc(received/sent)
> 3. SUOrangeGuy(received/sent)
> ...


Heading yens way Ronnie

0103 8555 7499 3365 4100


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Thanks Frank for doing my work SL is good, isn't it. One of my favs.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



floydp said:


> Received package from Doyle(cquon) yesterday, Goldstar and Old Herag? and a whole tin of Squadron Leader. Thanks a ton Doyle. They smell great and SL is one of my favorites. Going thru baccy, should have yours out tomorrow or thursday Ronnie.


Old Henry, ya blind bastage. p


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Been looking all over for this thread. hehehe ...

PMing booker now.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Received Gil's trade. Nice stuff and a couple of hitch-hikers.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List One
1. Cigargal (sent)
2. J6ppc(received/sent)
3. SUOrangeGuy(received/sent)
4. Ghostrider(received/sent)
5. Drrgill(received/sent)
6. Madurofan(received)
7. hunter1127

List Two

1. Drob(sent)
2. Floydp(received/sent)
3. Bonggoy
4. Detroitpha357
5. Cigargal


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



CigarGal said:


> Thanks Frank for doing my work SL is good, isn't it. One of my favs.


Most welcome young lady! SL is already a go to in me young pipe life.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



cquon said:


> Old Henry, ya blind bastage. p


:r :r Couldn't find me eyes ya bastage!! p


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

I received the Justus' PIF over the weekend. I already sampled a couple of them. Will post more detail later. Been busy all weekend shoveling and sniping (lost all but one).

Thanks Frank.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List One
1. Cigargal (sent)
2. J6ppc(received/sent)
3. SUOrangeGuy(received/sent)
4. Ghostrider(received/sent)
5. Drrgill(received/sent)
6. Madurofan(received)
7. hunter1127

List Two

1. Drob(sent)
2. Floydp(received/sent)
3. Bonggoy(received)
4. Detroitpha357
5. Cigargal


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

I'll go again!

List One
1. Cigargal (sent)
2. J6ppc(received/sent)
3. SUOrangeGuy(received/sent)
4. Ghostrider(received/sent)
5. Drrgill(received/sent)
6. Madurofan(received)
7. hunter1127

List Two

1. Drob(sent)
2. Floydp(received/sent)
3. Bonggoy(received)
4. Detroitpha357
5. Cigargal
6. SUOrangeGuy


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

I'll get in on this as well. Don't know how I missed this thread. 

List One
1. Cigargal (sent)
2. J6ppc(received/sent)
3. SUOrangeGuy(received/sent)
4. Ghostrider(received/sent)
5. Drrgill(received/sent)
6. Madurofan(received)
7. hunter1127

List Two

1. Drob(sent)
2. Floydp(received/sent)
3. Bonggoy(received)
4. Detroitpha357
5. Cigargal
6. SUOrangeGuy
7. 12Stones


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Okay, List #2 is full...anyone for #3???


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Here you go Booker ...

0103 8555 7498 7535 XXXX


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List One
1. Cigargal (sent)
2. J6ppc(received/sent)
3. SUOrangeGuy(received/sent)
4. Ghostrider(received/sent)
5. Drrgill(received/sent)
6. Madurofan(received)
7. hunter1127

List Two

1. Drob(sent)
2. Floydp(received/sent)
3. Bonggoy(received/sent)
4. Detroitpha357
5. Cigargal
6. SUOrangeGuy
7. 12Stones


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



CigarGal said:


> List One
> 1. Cigargal (sent)
> 2. J6ppc(received/sent)
> 3. SUOrangeGuy(received/sent)
> ...


Sent.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Does the last person on the list send it to the first person on the list? First list PIF for me.


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Originally Posted by CigarGal 
List One
1. Cigargal (sent)
2. J6ppc(received/sent)
3. SUOrangeGuy(received/sent)
4. Ghostrider(received/sent)
5. Drrgill(received/sent)
6. Madurofan(received/sent)
7. hunter1127( received)

List Two

1. Drob(sent)
2. Floydp(received/sent)
3. Bonggoy(received/sent)
4. Detroitpha357
5. Cigargal
6. SUOrangeGuy
7. 12Stones

Received Madurofan's package today. 7-8 blends and not one have I tried. Smoked a bowl of Krumble Kake in my meer. bent; it was great. Thank you very much for the selection. Waiting to hear back from CigarGal and my end will go out.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

I'm back! Spend a few days in the no verizon wireless zone! Ricky, you will send to Drob when you get your pif from SuOrangeguy


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



CigarGal said:


> I'm back! Spend a few days in the no verizon wireless zone! Ricky, you will send to Drob when you get your pif from SuOrangeguy


Thanks Marianne.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



bonggoy said:


> Here you go Booker ...
> 
> 0103 8555 7498 7535 XXXX


If I haven't gotten anything by monday cigargal ill send out 2u anyway... Dang post office...


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> If I haven't gotten anything by monday cigargal ill send out 2u anyway... Dang post office...


Tsk Tsk, lets not bad mouth the Post Office. They still sign my pay check. I'm in no hurry Booker and I am happy to try anything you have going.


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Originally Posted by CigarGal 
List One
1. Cigargal (sent)
2. J6ppc(received/sent)
3. SUOrangeGuy(received/sent)
4. Ghostrider(received/sent)
5. Drrgill(received/sent)
6. Madurofan(received/sent)
7. hunter1127( received / sent)

List Two

1. Drob(sent)
2. Floydp(received/sent)
3. Bonggoy(received/sent)
4. Detroitpha357
5. Cigargal
6. SUOrangeGuy
7. 12Stones

Cigargal, package went yesterday; should be there by Thursday as went priority mail. Enjoy!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> If I haven't gotten anything by monday cigargal ill send out 2u anyway... Dang post office...


Not PO's fault. That was my bad. You should have them either tom or the day after. I'm really sorry about that. Got caught with a couple of things.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List One
1. Cigargal (sent/received)
2. J6ppc(received/sent)
3. SUOrangeGuy(received/sent)
4. Ghostrider(received/sent)
5. Drrgill(received/sent)
6. Madurofan(received/sent)
7. hunter1127( received / sent)

List Two

1. Drob(sent)
2. Floydp(received/sent)
3. Bonggoy(received/sent)
4. Detroitpha357
5. Cigargal
6. SUOrangeGuy
7. 12Stones

List One is complete. Anyone looking to try some samples of tobacco should get on this list. It is a great way to try something you haven't smoked yet and you don't have to spring for a whole tin.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Here is what Bruce sent-enough for 2 PIFs!

Blue Note
Fox and Hound
Midnight Smoke
S&G Kendall Chocolate Flake
McCrannies Sweet Savannah
China Black Virginia Burley
Night Cap
Haunted Bookshop
Nor'easter (B&M blend)
Persian Slipper(B&M blend)
British(B&M blend)

Quite the variety here. I started right off with the Chocolate Flake because it is one I am thnking of buying. Very tasty stuff.

Thanks Bruce!


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Marianne, smoke in good health. Been enjoying the C&D blends I received in my end from madurofan, especially the Kajun Kake..just ordered a tin of this. PIF is an excellent opportunity to try out new blends and meet great BOTL/SOTL. Brucep



CigarGal said:


> Here is what Bruce sent-enough for 2 PIFs!
> 
> Blue Note
> Fox and Hound
> ...


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



bonggoy said:


> Not PO's fault. That was my bad. You should have them either tom or the day after. I'm really sorry about that. Got caught with a couple of things.


Got bonggoy package;
Escudo Deluxe
Brown Flake(lil hard 2read)
Dunhull Mixture 965
Blk cavendis Vanilla
C&D boyu mornialg???
Peterson not sure of the last name. I can stop smelling them very nice and tasty. Your going 2have2 give the trick of getting the escudo & brn flk in the pipe(;

CigarGal I should have u got by wednesday.... Thxs again Bonggoy 4breakin my 1st pipe tabac trade as well u were my 1st cigar trade when I 1st joined..


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List One
1. Cigargal (sent/received)
2. J6ppc(received/sent)
3. SUOrangeGuy(received/sent)
4. Ghostrider(received/sent)
5. Drrgill(received/sent)
6. Madurofan(received/sent)
7. hunter1127( received / sent)

List Two

1. Drob(sent)
2. Floydp(received/sent)
3. Bonggoy(received/sent)
4. Detroitpha357(received)
5. Cigargal
6. SUOrangeGuy
7. 12Stones


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Marianne, can I play??


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Yes kjd2121, you can play. We will start list Three and we need some more pipe suckas to step forward and sign up.

List Two

1. Drob(sent)
2. Floydp(received/sent)
3. Bonggoy(received/sent)
4. Detroitpha357(received)
5. Cigargal
6. SUOrangeGuy
7. 12Stones

List Three

1. kjd2121


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Got bonggoy package;
> Escudo Deluxe
> Brown Flake(lil hard 2read)
> Dunhull Mixture 965
> ...


My childhood dream was to be a doctor. At least I got the penmanship part. 

Enjoy them bro.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



bonggoy said:


> My childhood dream was to be a doctor. At least I got the penmanship part.
> 
> Enjoy them bro.


:r Thats what that say. Well it sure dose taste good:dr


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

[Cigar Gal, can I sign up for list #3. thanks, hunter1127


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List Two

1. Drob(sent)
2. Floydp(received/sent)
3. Bonggoy(received/sent)
4. Detroitpha357(received)
5. Cigargal
6. SUOrangeGuy
7. 12Stones

List Three

1. kjd2121
2. hunter1127


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

I guess I should have posted this days ago but CigarGal your end is enroute with a lil extra. I think its 1of your fav's... thxs 4putting up with me (;


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List Two

1. Drob(sent)
2. Floydp(received/sent)
3. Bonggoy(received/sent)
4. Detroitpha357(received/sent)
5. Cigargal
6. SUOrangeGuy
7. 12Stones

List Three

1. kjd2121
2. hunter1127


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List Two

1. Drob(sent)
2. Floydp(received/sent)
3. Bonggoy(received/sent)
4. Detroitpha357(received/sent)
5. Cigargal(received/sent)
6. SUOrangeGuy
7. 12Stones

List Three

1. kjd2121
2. hunter1127

Need more for list Three!!!

Received Detroit's big bag of baccy called Ducat-smells good

Out to SUOrange guy 0305 1720 0001 8576 6681


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Hey if the turnaround is quick enough on this, I might be able to send Drob his lotto winnings and the PIF in the same package.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Ricky, no big deal for me if you have to wait to send at same time. It's not like I'm gonna run out of 'baccy anytime soon. p


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Thanks Marianne,

I got your package today. I was excited to see a few tobaccos that I've never tried. The nightcap, the Ducat, and the Bourbon Cavendish. I will definately enjoy the perfection and Firedance (a whole tin).

Thanks, Anthony

Yours is out tomorrow Stones.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



SUOrangeGuy said:


> Thanks Marianne,
> 
> I got your package today. I was excited to see a few tobaccos that I've never tried. The nightcap, the Ducat, and the Bourbon Cavendish. I will definately enjoy the perfection and Firedance (a whole tin).
> 
> ...


lol...not a whole tin, Anthony-just a sample. But you can keep the tin

Enjoy the smokes!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List Two

1. Drob(sent)
2. Floydp(received/sent)
3. Bonggoy(received/sent)
4. Detroitpha357(received/sent)
5. Cigargal(received/sent)
6. SUOrangeGuy(received)
7. 12Stones

List Three

1. kjd2121
2. hunter1127


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

i'd get in on this, but my travel schedule won't allow it. i'll be home 3 days between 10 april and 17 Jun.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



CigarGal said:


> lol...not a whole tin, Anthony-just a sample. But you can keep the tin
> 
> Enjoy the smokes!


You can tell how close I looked. Its good stuff.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Here is your DC# Stones:

0103 8555 7498 3981 7845


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List Two

1. Drob(sent)
2. Floydp(received/sent)
3. Bonggoy(received/sent)
4. Detroitpha357(received/sent)
5. Cigargal(received/sent)
6. SUOrangeGuy(received/sent)
7. 12Stones

List Three

1. kjd2121
2. hunter1127


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



SUOrangeGuy said:


> Here is your DC# Stones:
> 
> 0103 8555 7498 3981 7845


Great! Thanks!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

The orange man's end showed up yesterday!

There was some:
SG Perfection
Penzance
C&D Star of the East
Haunted Book Shop
C&D Bayou Night
Mr. Green's Mixture

I haven't tried any of these yet. Thanks!

Drob, I'll get your end out tomorrow.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Don't forget to leave feedback for your pif person.

List Two

1. Drob(sent)
2. Floydp(received/sent)
3. Bonggoy(received/sent)
4. Detroitpha357(received/sent)
5. Cigargal(received/sent)
6. SUOrangeGuy(received/sent)
7. 12Stones(received)

List Three

1. kjd2121
2. hunter1127

We need more folks for list Three. If no takers then these two guys can do a trade and we will end this thread.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Doyle, thanks for waiting. Lotto and PIF in one box on its way.

0103 8555 7499 1698 8994


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Thank ye, sir.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List Two

1. Drob(sent)
2. Floydp(received/sent)
3. Bonggoy(received/sent)
4. Detroitpha357(received/sent)
5. Cigargal(received/sent)
6. SUOrangeGuy(received/sent)
7. 12Stones(received/sent)

List Three

1. kjd2121
2. hunter1127

We need more folks for list Three. If no takers then these two guys can do a trade and we will end this thread.
__________________


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

I'll play. What do I do?

(kidding. I'll go look it up.)


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List Two

1. Drob(sent)
2. Floydp(received/sent)
3. Bonggoy(received/sent)
4. Detroitpha357(received/sent)
5. Cigargal(received/sent)
6. SUOrangeGuy(received/sent)
7. 12Stones(received/sent)

List Three

1. kjd2121
2. hunter1127
3. a. Paul

pretty simple, really. hunter will send you five samples of tobac and you will send five on to the next person.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List Two

1. Drob(sent)
2. Floydp(received/sent)
3. Bonggoy(received/sent)
4. Detroitpha357(received/sent)
5. Cigargal(received/sent)
6. SUOrangeGuy(received/sent)
7. 12Stones(received/sent)

List Three

1. kjd2121
2. hunter1127
3. a. Paul
4. cquon


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



CigarGal said:


> List Two
> 
> 1. Drob(sent)
> 2. Floydp(received/sent)
> ...


Yeah...I figure if some of these guys can do it...so can I... :tg


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Rec'd 12stones' end today. Samples of London Mixture, GLP Westminster, Dan Tobacco Milonga, Butera's Royal Vintage Matured Ribbon, and some Croft's Simple Pleasures. He also included a couple of hitchikers (Fonseca and PLPC) - all looks and smells fantastic. Thanks Ricky!

p


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



cquon said:


> Rec'd 12stones' end today. Samples of London Mixture, GLP Westminster, Dan Tobacco Milonga, Butera's Royal Vintage Matured Ribbon, and some Croft's Simple Pleasures. He also included a couple of hitchikers (Fonseca and PLPC) - all looks and smells fantastic. Thanks Ricky!
> 
> p


No prob, cquon. I'm looking forward to hearing how you like some of those.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List Two

1. Drob(received/sent)
2. Floydp(received/sent)
3. Bonggoy(received/sent)
4. Detroitpha357(received/sent)
5. Cigargal(received/sent)
6. SUOrangeGuy(received/sent)
7. 12Stones(received/sent)

List Three

1. kjd2121
2. hunter1127
3. a. Paul
4. Drob

Okay List Two is done. Nice work fellas, and be sure to leave trader feedback.

List Three can go ahead and start and we will just see how far it goes.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



CigarGal said:


> List Two
> 
> 1. Drob(received/sent)
> 2. Floydp(received/sent)
> ...


PM sent to Hunter1127.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



kjd2121 said:


> PM sent to Hunter1127.


Nevermind -


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



IHT said:


> i'd get in on this, but my travel schedule won't allow it. i'll be home 3 days between 10 april and 17 Jun.


Well, at the rate list 3 is going you will be fine if you want to join. :tu


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



kjd2121 said:


> Another PM sent to Hunter1127 - Are you out there????????


He was on last night so try again...


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



CigarGal said:


> He was on last night so try again...


Oh crap nevermind. I just checked my PM box again and I see his message. I have been getting so many PM's that I can't keep all the trades and splits straight.

My apologies Hunter1127 - Your package will go out tomorrow.

DOH - :gn :gn :c :c


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



kjd2121 said:


> Oh crap nevermind. I just checked my PM box again and I see his message. I have been getting so many PM's that I can't keep all the trades and splits straight.
> 
> My apologies Hunter1127 - Your package will go out tomorrow.
> 
> DOH - :gn :gn :c :c


It's hell to be popular


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Ok, List Three has officially begun.

Hunter1127 incoming - DC - 0461 0406 7200 5804 0962

pp


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List Three

1. kjd2121(sent)
2. hunter1127
3. a. Paul
4. Drob

It's official....let's have a couple more fellas step uphere-great way to sample some new tobaccy


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



CigarGal said:


> List Three
> 
> 1. kjd2121(sent)
> 2. hunter1127
> ...


Stick IHT's name in there...damn slacker...

:r :tg


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



a.paul said:


> Stick IHT's name in there...damn slacker...
> 
> :r :tg


can't, not with my travel schedule, otherwise i'd already be in on it..


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

kjd2121, received package today; excellent selection..many I've been wanting to try. Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



hunter1127 said:


> kjd2121, received package today; excellent selection..many I've been wanting to try. Thanks for your generosity.


What'd you get? :tu :dr


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



CigarGal said:


> List Three
> 
> 1. kjd2121(sent)
> 2. hunter1127 ( received)
> ...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



a.paul said:


> Stick IHT's name in there...damn slacker...
> 
> :r :tg


*OKAY*, as long as it gets here before the 23rd or so, and i have someone in line behind me ready to receive. if not, then i'll pull out, as i will be gone on 2 trips back to back without coming home from then until the 21st of may.

List Three

1. kjd2121(sent)
2. hunter1127
3. a. Paul
4. Drob
*5. IHT*


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

I will go after you Greg. Put me at spot #6.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



IHT said:


> *OKAY*, as long as it gets here before the 23rd or so, and i have someone in line behind me ready to receive. if not, then i'll pull out, as i will be gone on 2 trips back to back without coming home from then until the 21st of may.
> 
> List Three
> 
> ...


I'm pretty much ready to ship out ASAP--if you and DROB want to trade places or whatever--to make it easier on you.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

nah, i think we're good, tony, but i'll defer it to doyle... it's up to him. :tu
thanks for the offer.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List Three

1. kjd2121(sent)
2. hunter1127(received)
3. a. Paul
4. Drob
5. IHT
6. Kheffelf
7. Cigargal

Okay, I will round out the list. Greg you go ahead and send before you leave around the 24th. I am sure it will get to you before then. But if you have to you can send out of order.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



CigarGal said:


> Greg you go ahead and send before you leave around the 24th. I am sure it will get to you before then. But if you have to you can send out of order.


thanks.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



IHT said:


> nah, i think we're good, tony, but i'll defer it to doyle... it's up to him. :tu
> thanks for the offer.


That's okay by me, Greg. Go ahead and change it.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

that's cool with me. i'll let cigargal know.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Can I be added to the list?


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

So...I think I confused myself--with or without help. But as it stands now I should send to IHT instead of cquon, and then IHT sends to cquon?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



a.paul said:


> So...I think I confused myself--with or without help. But as it stands now I should send to IHT instead of cquon, and then IHT sends to cquon?


according to cquon and I, yes. 
i have informed cigargal via PM of the change, unless she gives us a "no-go" at this station.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

New order! New Order!!!

List Three

1. kjd2121(sent)
2. hunter1127(received)
3. a. Paul
4. IHT
5. Drob
6. Kheffelf
7. Cigargal
8. Smokehouse

Okay, back to business as usual:tu


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

a. Paul, package went today. Hope you enjoy!!!p



CigarGal said:


> New order! New Order!!!
> 
> List Three
> 
> ...


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

looking forward to it, thanks!

IHT--I'm waiting for a shipment of stuff I want to include with your PIF, it should've been here today.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

no problem. let me know if you need my addy.

cquon, i don't think i have yours.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Got from Hunter today!
Stonehaven, Billy Budd, Snug Harbor, Haunted Bookshop, OJK, McC Matured Cake and Cajun Ebony. Also there were some weird stick like things...I'm not sure what those are...how do you rub those out to put in your pipe?:r :tu

IHT--waiting for something. Should be able to send by the end of the week. Hell, I will anyway, even if my last shipment doesn't show.

Thanks Hunter!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List Three

1. kjd2121(sent)
2. hunter1127(received/sent)
3. a. Paul(received)
4. IHT
5. Drob
6. Kheffelf
7. Cigargal
8. Smokehouse

Looks like a yummy selection of 'baccy, a.Paul. Enjoy-and be careful with those sticks!


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

IHT: Confirm Number:	9101148008600255485731
In the mail today--minus what I was hoping to send you. I'll hit you with that later.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List Three

1. kjd2121(sent)
2. hunter1127(received/sent)
3. a. Paul(received/sent)
4. IHT
5. Drob
6. Kheffelf
7. Cigargal
8. Smokehouse


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

woohooo... can't wait, tony.

i'm working something up for cquon, but since he has every tin known to man thanks to the lottery, this will be hard to send him something he doesn't already have. p


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Greg, never hurts to have an extra one of something for aging - maybe that will help in your decision making process? p


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List Three

1. kjd2121(sent)
2. hunter1127(received/sent)
3. a. Paul(received/sent)
4. IHT
5. Drob

6. Cigargal
7. Smokehouse

Kheffelf has asked to be removed from the list so Doyle, you will send to me.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

RECEIVED!!!

SG Black XX (rope)
SG Brown #4 (rope)
Solani Aged Burley Flake
C&D Old Crooner (w/ deer tongue)
Hearth & Home Old Tarten
Engine 99
Jesse's Own
McC Virginia Woods

holy shinto, batman. <-- batman being tony. 

i haven't had a single one of these before. will be very interesting, to say the least. some funky smells from this box - in a good way.
that Crooner looks like straight up cubed burley and some deer tongue, that's it - i think i have just the right pipe for that.

doyle, i'm working on yours, should go out tomorrow or friday. will post the DC # when it ships.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List Three

1. kjd2121(sent)
2. hunter1127(received/sent)
3. a. Paul(received/sent)
4. IHT(received)
5. Drob

6. Cigargal
7. Smokehouse


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

SHIPPED!!

0305 0830 0002 4526 4897 - same box as the Lottery. :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Received from IHT today -

1. Safe Harbor Flake
2. S.G. Full Va Flake
3. F. & T. Cut Va Plug
4. PCCA Beacon (been wanting to order some)
5. S.G. Chocolate Flake, and
6. Escudo - nummy, nummy!

Thanks very much Greg.

Marianne, yours will go out Monday or Tuesday at the latest.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

just a reminder, since cquon reminded me by doing what he's suppose to do...

Make sure you leave trader feedback for the person who sent you tobacco in the "list PIF". also, take the extra 2 seconds worth of time to copy/paste the URL of the trade into the appropriate areas when leaving trader feedback.
thanks.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List Three

1. kjd2121(sent)
2. hunter1127(received/sent)
3. a. Paul(received/sent)
4. IHT(received/sent)
5. Drob(received)

6. Cigargal
7. Smokehouse


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Marianne,

DC# 0103 8555 7490 3729 6657

Enjoy! p


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Received from IHT -

1. Safe Harbor Flake
2. S.G. Full Va Flake
3. F. & T. Cut Va Plug
4. PCCA Beacon (been wanting to order some)
5. S.G. Chocolate Flake, and
6. Escudo - nummy, nummy!
7. Ashton Brindle Flake

Thanks very much Greg.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List Three

1. kjd2121(sent)
2. hunter1127(received/sent)
3. a. Paul(received/sent)
4. IHT(received/sent)
5. Drob(received/sent)

6. Cigargal
7. Smokehouse
________________


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



CigarGal said:


> List Three
> 
> 1. kjd2121(sent)
> 2. hunter1127(received/sent)
> ...


Wow this is going fast - Can't wait to receive - p:tu


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

So will there be a List #4 when this one is completed?


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



tedski said:


> So will there be a List #4 when this one is completed?


I'm there to be on it if there is.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List Three

1. kjd2121(sent)
2. hunter1127(received/sent)
3. a. Paul(received/sent)
4. IHT(received/sent)
5. Drob(received/sent)

6. Cigarga(received)
7. Smokehouse

List #4

1. tedski
2. a.paul

Calling all pipe totin' tobacco luvin' gorillas!!!

List #4 is open-sign up now!!!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Drob sent a gorgeous sampler!

Solani White&Black
Bennington Raven
PS Luxury Navy Flake
Escudo
McBaren Plumcake

These are all new ones to me Doyle-thanks!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



CigarGal said:


> List Three
> 
> 1. kjd2121(sent)
> 2. hunter1127(received/sent)
> ...


I would like to get in on this, Marianne.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List Three

1. kjd2121(sent)
2. hunter1127(received/sent)
3. a. Paul(received/sent)
4. IHT(received/sent)
5. Drob(received/sent)

6. Cigarga(received)
7. Smokehouse

List #4

1. tedski
2. a.paul
3. Blake Lockhart
4. EvanS


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



CigarGal said:


> Drob sent a gorgeous sampler!
> 
> Solani White&Black
> Bennington Raven
> ...


You're welcome, Marianne - hope you enjoy them.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

a.paul - I guess we can get party #4 started. 
PM me your address and an idea of things you like or want to try.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Smokehouse-yours is out today 0305 1720 0001 8576 6780

Tedski-go ahead and start but don't move too fast guys. We need more people to sign up.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List Three

1. kjd2121(sent)
2. hunter1127(received/sent)
3. a. Paul(received/sent)
4. IHT(received/sent)
5. Drob(received/sent)

6. Cigargal(received/sent)
7. Smokehouse

List #4

1. tedski
2. a.paul
3. Blake Lockhart
4. EvanS


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



CigarGal said:


> Smokehouse-yours is out today 0305 1720 0001 8576 6780
> 
> Tedski-go ahead and start but don't move too fast guys. We need more people to sign up.


Blake Lockhart can hold the box before sending to me...while the 'baccy ages


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Can I get on list #4 even though I'm still on list #3??


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

I'd be interested in a place on list #4.


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



Hoplophile said:


> I'd be interested in a place on list #4.


Sorry, but scratch that! I'm participating in the box pass in another thread, don't want too much on my plate at one time. Thanks!


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



Hoplophile said:


> Sorry, but scratch that! I'm participating in the box pass in another thread, don't want too much on my plate at one time. Thanks!


Chicken


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List Three

1. kjd2121(sent)
2. hunter1127(received/sent)
3. a. Paul(received/sent)
4. IHT(received/sent)
5. Drob(received/sent)

6. Cigargal(received/sent)
7. Smokehouse

List #4

1. tedski
2. a.paul
3. Blake Lockhart
4. EvanS
5. kjd2121

Evan-you keep everything that is in the box that Blake sends to you. Then you put together 5 samples for the next person on the list. This is not a box pass, it is a Pay It Forward. Any questions just send me a pm


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



CigarGal said:


> Evan-you keep everything that is in the box that Blake sends to you. Then you put together 5 samples for the next person on the list. This is not a box pass, it is a Pay It Forward. Any questions just send me a pm


I'm there - no worries :tu


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

I'm going to have to beg off at this time. Too much crap going on.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List Three

1. kjd2121(sent)
2. hunter1127(received/sent)
3. a. Paul(received/sent)
4. IHT(received/sent)
5. Drob(received/sent)

6. Cigargal(received/sent)
7. Smokehouse

List #4
1. tedski
2. Blake Lockhart
3. EvanS
4. kjd2121


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Received from CigarGal today. Nice Selection of baccy. Thank you :tu

Squadron Leader
Nor'easter
Nightcap
Bourbon Cavendish
Perfection
L.J Peretti British Blend


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List Three

1. kjd2121(sent)
2. hunter1127(received/sent)
3. a. Paul(received/sent)
4. IHT(received/sent)
5. Drob(received/sent)

6. Cigargal(received/sent)
7. Smokehouse(received)

List #4
1. tedski
2. Blake Lockhart
3. EvanS
4. kjd2121
__________________

Glad you like the selection. Any more to join list #4?? It's a great way to sample something new without a big investment in tins.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

kjd2121 yours was sent out today.

UPS 1Z4164980342767765


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



smokehouse said:


> kjd2121 yours was sent out today.
> 
> UPS 1Z4164980342767765


Looking forward to this, thanks


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List Three

1. kjd2121(sent)
2. hunter1127(received/sent)
3. a. Paul(received/sent)
4. IHT(received/sent)
5. Drob(received/sent)

6. Cigargal(received/sent)
7. Smokehouse(received/sent)

List #4
1. tedski
2. Blake Lockhart
3. EvanS
4. kjd2121

tedski-I thought you were going to start list #4???
Anyone else ready to sample some 'baccy?


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

I was going to start, but a.paul bugged out ... so I figured I'd wait awhile to see if more people join. If it's OK to start, then let's go. Blake, please send me your address and some suggestions.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

pm sent to tedski.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Got it ... will pack up a box and send it tomorrow.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

I just received the package from Smokehouse and it blew a whole in my home.

MacBaren Vanilla Creme
MacBaren London Burley
MacBaren Virginia No.1
Peterson Sunset Breeze
Dunhill My Mixture 965
Dunhill Early Morning Pipe

What an amazing smell upon opening the box. Very nice selection of tobacco and none that I have yet sampled. Outstanding.

Thanks so much Smokehouse.

This completes List 3. Come on List 4


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

On the way Dave (Blake) ... 0103 8555 7491 1491 0933


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Received my end, today, from tedski.

S. Gawith Perfection
Esoterica Stonehaven
McClelland Townsman Cavendish Blue
C&D Hoover Mixture (2001)

...plus two tins:

G.L. Pease Telegraph Hill
Ashton Pebblecut

Ted, thank you so much for your generous package. Can't wait to fire these up!!!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List Three

1. kjd2121(sent/received)
2. hunter1127(received/sent)
3. a. Paul(received/sent)
4. IHT(received/sent)
5. Drob(received/sent)

6. Cigargal(received/sent)
7. Smokehouse(received/sent)

List #4
1. tedski(sent)
2. Blake Lockhart(received)
3. EvanS
4. kjd2121

List #3 is completed.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Package headin' your way, Evan.

DC# 0306 2400 0000 9060 9542

:tu


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List #4
1. tedski(sent)
2. Blake Lockhart(received/sent)
3. EvanS
4. kjd2121


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



CigarGal said:


> List #4
> 1. tedski(sent)
> 2. Blake Lockhart(received/sent)
> 3. EvanS
> 4. kjd2121


Blake Lockhart, kjd2121 - ugh, yesterday I got sent to San Diego on business, so I am sorry that I am not home  . Dave I believe your package arrived in yesterday's mail....at least according to the teasing my wife is giving me. kjd2121...there will be a slight delay but yours will be in the mail by Thursday.

I feel bad and sincerely apologize...I have staved off business travel for a while but of course it rears it's ugly head on THE week that the PIF comes to me. :sb


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



EvanS said:


> Blake Lockhart, kjd2121 - ugh, yesterday I got sent to San Diego on business, so I am sorry that I am not home  . Dave I believe your package arrived in yesterday's mail....at least according to the teasing my wife is giving me. kjd2121...there will be a slight delay but yours will be in the mail by Thursday.
> 
> I feel bad and sincerely apologize...I have staved off business travel for a while but of course it rears it's ugly head on THE week that the PIF comes to me. :sb


No problems bro, take your time. Besides I'm not sure If we are waiting for more people or I should send to Tedski????


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



kjd2121 said:


> No problems bro, take your time. Besides I'm not sure If we are waiting for more people or I should send to Tedski????


When you receive your package, if no one new has signed up then fire away at Tedski.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

recieved from Blake Lockhart - dude, not a single thing I have tried before!!! 

McC Bulk 2035
Balkan Sasieni
Boswell's Best
SG Christmas 2006

and a whole tin of Solani 633 Virginia Flake. Way cool Dave - thanks so much!!

Between the Balkan and 2035 mingling with the Boswell and SG Xmas my tobac cabinet smells just like the house got burned down after 5 days straight of baking Xmas cookies :dr


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Evan,

I hope you enjoy the selections I picked for you. I'm surprised but happy to hear you haven't tried these samples before.

Just finished a bowl of 2035 tonight and it was very enjoyable...nice "sweet" Virginia flavors.

By the way, I'm smoking REAL slow...like you advised.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Evan hasn't tried as much as he'd like people to think he has...he talks big, but really he's got 1 Grabow and 1 cob, and he smokes Borkum Riff and Borkum Cherry.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



a.paul said:


> Evan hasn't tried as much as he'd like people to think he has...he talks big, but really he's got 1 Grabow and 1 cob, and he smokes Borkum Riff and Borkum Cherry.


oh, so THERE'S a.paul!!! :r welcome back from the dark...

and thats *3* cobs. You don't think I would dare ever intermix Erinmore, Boswell's Best and SG Xmas 2006 with my dedicated BR pipe...do you?

DO YOU? mm


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

KJD2121 - kevin, coming your way via

DC 0307 0020 0004 7833 1792

sorry you won't have it this weekend - but have a great one anyway!!


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



EvanS said:


> oh, so THERE'S a.paul!!! :r welcome back from the dark...
> 
> and thats *3* cobs. You don't think I would dare ever intermix Erinmore, Boswell's Best and SG Xmas 2006 with my dedicated BR pipe...do you?
> 
> DO YOU? mm


Just trying to keep you awake. When did you start smoking good baccy?

:al:tg


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



EvanS said:


> KJD2121 - kevin, coming your way via
> 
> DC 0307 0020 0004 7833 1792
> 
> sorry you won't have it this weekend - but have a great one anyway!!


No problemo - I look forward to the package, thanks.


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Is it possible to get in on this?


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



a.paul said:


> Just trying to keep you awake. When did you start smoking good baccy?
> 
> :al:tg


oh...Ohh...OHHHHHHH!!! 
my best Sam Kinison impression


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



davemo said:


> Is it possible to get in on this?


All you need to do is insult Evan a little. Don't go overboard--he's a masochist, and we don't need him getting too excited.

:tg:bx

:ss


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

KJD2121, can you send to Davemo?

List #4
1. tedski(sent)
2. Blake Lockhart(received/sent)
3. EvanS(received/sent)
4. kjd2121
5. Davemo


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

I have been wounded by Evan. Very nice selection I really appreciate the generosity.

Vermont Maple
C&D Star of the East
Esoterica Tilbury - Funny that I just sent IHT a tin of this stuff
Orlik Dark kentucky
C&D Yale Mixture - Almost full tin
Solani Aged Burley Flake - 656 - Whole tin

Thanks so much Evan - This amount of tobacco will take me a long time to get through as I don't smoke the pipe much these days.

Davemo, I need your addy. Package will go out tomorrow.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



kjd2121 said:


> ......as I don't smoke the pipe much these days...


Hope you enjoy kevin!!

what? are you generally not smoking pipe as much or is it too hot over there in Hell...I mean Phoenix?


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



EvanS said:


> Hope you enjoy kevin!!
> 
> what? are you generally not smoking pipe as much or is it too hot over there in Hell...I mean Phoenix?


It's never too hot to smoke while sitting in the pool, but I have been gifted many different cigars lately that look so tasty. I smoked around 9 cigars over the weekend.

I'm having a few problems with the pipe and am going at it very slow. I think the newbness is messing with me. I guess I'm not used to smoking something so slow. Seems so fussy to me. I'll keep trying. Thanks again bro - :tu:tu


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List #4
1. tedski(sent)
2. Blake Lockhart(received/sent)
3. EvanS(received/sent)
4. kjd2121(received)
5. Davemo


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

I still haven't heard from Davemo - I PM'ed him yesterday.

Dave, I need your addy!!!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



kjd2121 said:


> I still haven't heard from Davemo - I PM'ed him yesterday.
> 
> Dave, I need your addy!!!


Davemo hasn't logged in since Monday. Give him until the weekend then skip him if you don't get an answer.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Marianne - does this PIF just go around again?
If so please remove me for now - I've got too much business travel coming up
Thanks


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



EvanS said:


> Marianne - does this PIF just go around again?
> If so please remove me for now - I've got too much business travel coming up
> Thanks


Evan, Once the circle is complete it is over.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

When it is over it is...over. No one else is signing up so we will let this list retire. It has been fun, fellows.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Package has been sent to Davemo - No DC, sorry.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List #4
1. tedski(sent)
2. Blake Lockhart(received/sent)
3. EvanS(received/sent)
4. kjd2121(received/sent)
5. Davemo


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*



CigarGal said:


> When it is over it is...over. No one else is signing up so we will let this list retire. It has been fun, fellows.


It was a good one CigarGal, thanks so much for setting it up!!! :tu


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

My pleasure. I know I got to try some samples that I otherwise wouldn't get to try. Thanks to everyone for playing along.


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

I got kjd2121's package. I forgot to bring a list of what all he sent, so I'll post that later. I'll try to get out my end ASAP (sometime tomorrow).


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List #4
1. tedski(sent)
2. Blake Lockhart(received/sent)
3. EvanS(received/sent)
4. kjd2121(received/sent)
5. Davemo(received)


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Hey Davemo ... did you ship yet or


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

I got sick and backed up on everything over the last week, I'll have it mailed on Monday. Sorry for taking so long.


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Ok, I got my end dropped off at the Post Office on Monday, though after pick up, so it should arrive on Thursday. I also grabbed the wrong receipt on my way out the door, so I don't have the DC # with me. I also forgot the list of what kjd2121 sent me, so I'm just going by memory. He sent me about 8 or 9 bags, I believe...

Penzance
Bayou Nights
Presbyterian Mixture
Plantation
Christmas Cheer (can't remember the year)

And several others that I'm forgetting. So far I've smoked Bayou, which I liked, and I'm looking forward to trying the rest. Thanks kjd!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List #4
1. tedski(sent)
2. Blake Lockhart(received/sent)
3. EvanS(received/sent)
4. kjd2121(received/sent)
5. Davemo(received/sent)
__________________


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

Well I guess we can stamp this PIF closed. I received my pkg from davemo today. 
Ten sample baggies of ...

CAO Patriot Flake
Davidoff English Mixture
Dunhill 965
Esoterica Penzance
Gawith Perfection
MacBaren Black Ambrosia, Plumcake, Vanilla Creme
Stokkebye English Luxury, Optimum

There are several here I've not tried yet. Thanks for the variety!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Pipe Tobacco List PIF*

List #4
1. tedski(sent/received)
2. Blake Lockhart(received/sent)
3. EvanS(received/sent)
4. kjd2121(received/sent)
5. Davemo(received/sent)

Wow! Davemo came through with some nice stuff.

It has been a fun list. If ya'll want to start up again some time just look for this thread. I'll be keeping an eye on it. Thanks for participating.


----------

